
Radio Sputnik, Run by Russian Government, Broadcasts in Kansas City MO - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/13/us/russian-propaganda-radio.html
======
crmrc114
And yet I am unable to get my simple LPFM station up. Also we dont have any
kind of LPAM program setup in the US. Thanks worthless FCC.

~~~
fortran77
Do it outside the law! I have a 15 watt FM stereo transmitter that I run on
special events....

